# fave combos?



## cwk (Jul 22, 2010)

What are your favourite attacking combinations?

I don't want to hear the old " I don't do combinations I just feel" chestnut.
We all have combinations that we like to train - be it on the dummy,heavy bag or training/sparring partner.
I just thought it'd be interesting to see how the usage of wing chun techniques differs from one person to the next.


----------



## dosk3n (Jul 22, 2010)

Well you havnt even said what your favorite is yet 

My favorite combination would be Bong Sau to Lap / Fak. Which if countered I like to go into Lap Sau, Pak Sau(pin) and Palm Strike.

I just like the flow I get from pivoting then the sudden burst of energy with the lap pac palm.


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 22, 2010)

Against a circular type of punch I like to do a simultaneous low heel kick / dai sau and punch then latch their attacking arm down and pull them into a hook kick to the rib cage or thigh , then finish with an elbow strike to the sternum.

If somebody shapes up from a side on stance I like to move in with a Pak sau and punch , followed by 3 to 5 chain punches , then on the last punch I simultaneously latch and stamp kick the back of their knee out.

If someone throws a straight punch I like to intercept with a centreline punch to the outside of his arm redirecting it off its course then latch his punching arm down pulling him into hook kick to the mid section , groin or thigh.

Either from attacking a guard or from a straight punch if the person has a side on stance I also like to do a simultaneous elbow strike and sweep.

Against a mid level turning kick I like to pivot and ram my knee into their inner thigh and then continue down to their support leg with a side stamping kick.

One I like to do from chi sau is to step forward while raising my Fook Sau and raising / piercing through with my Tan Sau to the side of the neck.
It puts them off balance and pierces the defences at the same time.

If a big guy is intent on bullishly going forward in chi sau I latch down on his Bong Sau trapping it to his Fook Sau then I simultaneously take half a step back to draw him in .

 Then I reach from underneath with my Tan Sau hand in an underhook motion trapping both his hands to my chest and then I side slash / Fak sau to the throat.

Sometimes from lap sau I will use the double siezing movement from Bil Gee , grab the persons arm then pivot and rip them right off their stance and attack their blind side.

If I'm trying to  penetrate a boxing type  guard with a Pak Sau and punch and its a big guy that resists I will move my parrying hand underneath his elbow joint forcing his elbow up while at the same I pivot and latch down on his wrist .

  One force acting on his elbow and an opposite one on his wrist make it difficult for him to resist the two way force vectors of Chum Kiu at work .
 My latching hand then continues on down and converts into a low Chum Kiu uppercut targeting just underneath his ribcage.


----------



## cwk (Jul 23, 2010)

dosk3n said:


> Well you havnt even said what your favorite is yet



you're right, sorry about that.
I have quite a few that I favour. One is to Lap and keong jeung to the liver/hip area and shift into chor ma.This breaks the other persons structure and makes them bend over towards you.keeping their wrist locked into my hip,  i then like to use my hand that was performing the palm strike to move up and push their head down as I knee them under the chin or to the face with my nearest leg. This is then usually followed by an elbow strike timed to connect as the leg that has just performed the knee strike lands back on the floor.
Another I like to do from the same lap,chor ma,keong jeung opening technique is to cover the arm that I've just lap saud with  the hand that I just used to palm strike and then my lap sau changes to a pao choi to the solar plexus region. from here into a head and arm control takedown and stamp to the head/body to finish.

Is that better Dosk3n?


----------



## bully (Jul 23, 2010)

dosk3n said:


> Well you havnt even said what your favorite is yet
> 
> My favorite combination would be Bong Sau to Lap / Fak. Which if countered I like to go into Lap Sau, Pak Sau(pin) and Palm Strike.
> 
> I just like the flow I get from pivoting then the sudden burst of energy with the lap pac palm.


 

This


----------



## dosk3n (Jul 23, 2010)

cwk said:


> Is that better Dosk3n?


 
Much better. 

Im just trying to get your post count higher lol


----------



## cwk (Jul 23, 2010)

LOL.
Cheers mate.


----------



## Chuanfa (Jul 25, 2010)

cwk said:


> What are your favourite attacking combinations?
> 
> I don't want to hear the old " I don't do combinations I just feel" chestnut.
> We all have combinations that we like to train - be it on the dummy,heavy bag or training/sparring partner.
> I just thought it'd be interesting to see how the usage of wing chun techniques differs from one person to the next.



No disrepect, but if you have a "favorite combination" you are not a good martial artist/fighter.  

So, my answer, I dont have a favorite.  I do what will work in that specific situation at that specific time.  Maybe after you train for a few more years and/or have some realy fights you'll come to understand this.


----------



## cwk (Jul 25, 2010)

Chuanfa said:


> No disrepect, but if you have a "favorite combination" you are not a good martial artist/fighter.
> 
> So, my answer, I dont have a favorite.  I do what will work in that specific situation at that specific time.  Maybe after you train for a few more years and/or have some realy fights you'll come to understand this.



No offence taken, but if you read my OP properly it asks what combos people like to TRAIN. I boxed in my early teens for a couple of years ( before I got too interested in chasing girls) and we worked combos all the time on the mits. It's an interesting way of training co-ordination and well... it's fun.
Fighting is a whole other ball game with a shed load of different variables and elements that are constantly changing.But that's another topic for another time.
By the way. what makes you think I haven't trained for long? or that I don't have much fighting exp? This one thread??
Making assumptions is making an *** out of U and ME. LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I choose the topics I do for my threads as they are easy subjects for anyone to post on, from beginner to teacher. I try to avoid anything that will start people bickering, lineage wars, I'm right your wrong,etc.
Way too many forums are full of that sort of crap and that's the reason I post on here, because there is a lack of it.


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 26, 2010)

Chuanfa said:


> No disrepect, but if you have a "favorite combination" you are not a good martial artist/fighter.
> 
> So, my answer, I dont have a favorite. I do what will work in that specific situation at that specific time. Maybe after you train for a few more years and/or have some realy fights you'll come to understand this.


 
In my experience someone who starts a sentence with the words " No disrespect " usually means to do just that .

Its a bit like the people who say " I'm not a racist but ..........."
Now I'm not here to defend cwk he's big enough and ugly enough to do it himself.

But I must say Wing Chun brethren , that we should all feel very privileged and excited that we have the great JOHN EDWARD on the Wing Chun forum today.

I say this because Chuanfa must be a PSYCHIC as he seems to know Cwk's level of skill and fighting experience without ever having met the man.
I don't know about you lot but I find this quite simply AMAZING.

Training combinations whether it be specific techniques on a partner or on pads is ABSOLUTELY ESSENTIAL to develop SPEED , FORCE and REFLEX.

No disrespect , Chuanfa but maybe you can give me next weeks winning lotto numbers using your uncanny gift of _insight from the other side._


----------



## cwk (Jul 26, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> I'm not here to defend cwk he's big enough and ugly enough to do it himself.
> _._



Thanks a lot! LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I knew it was a mistake putting up a picture of myself as my avatar!


----------



## bully (Jul 26, 2010)

I wouldnt fit in the avatar:waah:

I dont think doing combos is a bad thing, especially from a novice pov. We need a reference sometimes otherwise I would just be standing there wondering what the hell to do. By having a favorite combo it doesnt mean that you use it all the time, it just feels good when all the moves slot into place and work. That doesnt happen much in my world.


----------



## qwksilver61 (Jul 26, 2010)

none... I rely on tactile reflex....wherever my opponent "is" whatever my opponent "adopts" opponents hands- body talks....my legs-hands listen/answer...without giving any forethought....
in the beginning..... "empty your cup" the essence........."nuff said"


----------



## Rion (Jul 27, 2010)

At the moment fot me it`s single sticky but it kills my shoulder.


----------



## cwk (Jul 27, 2010)

Rion said:


> At the moment fot me it`s single sticky but it kills my shoulder.


 
 Sounds like you need to relax more. Really try to concentrate on switching off the shoulder muscles as much as possible and drive from the elbow.
Hope this helps.

If you are relaxing properly and still having problems maybe you should consult a doctor.


----------



## cwk (Jul 27, 2010)

As an afterthought-

 You should also make sure your stance is set up right before you start the dan chi sao drill. If there's a problem with your stance you will probably end up carrying your training partners weight and this will lead to you tensing up and then, of course, the shoulders will start to ache pretty quickly.


----------



## Rion (Jul 27, 2010)

I need to drive from thr elbow now that you say that and i do think it`s me taking the weight of my parnter because it`s the front of my shoulder that gets sore but thanks for the advice. I`l try that tonight


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 27, 2010)

Rion said:


> I need to drive from thr elbow now that you say that and i do think it`s me taking the weight of my parnter because it`s the front of my shoulder that gets sore but thanks for the advice. I`l try that tonight


 
I'm guessing that you are probably doing whats known as " Lifting " .
That is instead of generating force from your elbow like Cwk said you are just raising your elbow from Tan Sau to Bong Sau and causing your deltoids to fatigue.

The unbalancing effect on the partner seen when turning from Tan to Bong properly is due to a " Revolving force " focused towards the centreline.

Think of it as a corkscrewing action or drilling type of motion , when going from Tan to Bong , as you drive forward from the elbow rotate your wrist first then let the elbow follow.
When going from Bong to Tan , sink the elbow first then let the wrist follow.

Another possibility is that after you have done your palm strike you are pre-empting your partners attacking Fook Sau movement and going  straight into Bong Sau of your own accord.

Instead let the partner initiate the attack with his Fook Sau and you respond by *allowing*_* his force* _to rotate your arm up into the Bong Sau position.

I'm guessing that you don't have this problem when you are the one using Fook Sau , for most people it is the transition from Tan to Bong that is the difficulty.


----------



## geezer (Jul 27, 2010)

I learned my favorite  fighting combination in the fourth grade...long before studying WC. It goes like this:

Rah, rah, ree...   Kick 'em in the knee,
Rah, rah, rose...  Punch 'em in the nose!

Rah, rah, ree...   Kick 'em in the knee,
Rah, rah, _rass..._  Kick 'em in the... _other knee!_


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 27, 2010)

Ha ha that reminds me of that old Boney M song.


_Ra-Ra-Rasputin
lover of the Russian queen
There was a cat that really was gone
Ra-Ra-Rasputin
Russia's greatest love-machine.
_


----------



## Rion (Jul 28, 2010)

I had training last night,and i didnt tense the shoulder but i tried not to raise the shoulder to high too. And that seemed to help to it did ache after a well but not as quickly. Thanks for your help guys,at it again tonight


----------



## dosk3n (Jul 28, 2010)

Glad to hear its improved. Dont worry it will still ache after a while but that will keep improving as your muscles develop.


----------



## qwksilver61 (Jul 28, 2010)

Funny Geezer! personally...I prefer the moe combo....two fingers paired with the eye sockets......


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jul 29, 2010)

qwksilver61 said:


> Funny Geezer! personally...I prefer the moe combo....two fingers paired with the eye sockets......


 
The 3 Stooges were the greatest Wing Chun masters ever, straight forward, direct, simple.


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 29, 2010)

qwksilver61 said:


> Funny Geezer! personally...I prefer the moe combo....two fingers paired with the eye sockets......


 
You know what the counter to that one is don't you .
You stick your Wu Sau right up against your nose and then the fingers can't get to your eyeballs. lol


----------



## geezer (Jul 29, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> You know what the counter to that one is don't you .
> You stick your Wu Sau right up against your nose and then the fingers can't get to your eyeballs. lol



Yep, the old _nose-bridge wu-sau_, which is, of course, countered with the double-handed eye poke, followed by a headlock and nose twist! 

I actually saw this demonstrated as a joke by a famous Chinese master. Turns out, old Chinese masters watched the _Three Stooges_ too!


----------

